# For those who own a Zapco DSP Z8, thoughts ?



## Coppertone

I figure for those of us who were fortunate enough to buy one, let's share our thoughts on it so far. This is not a bash the equipment thread, this is to allow the owners a place for their thoughts. Yes I know that it's a new unit but for those who have installed it and played with it, your thoughts good or bad would be greatly appreciated. 

Mine are as follow, very nice unit as well as the ability to adjust all pertinent points. Switched from my MS8 to this and immediately noticed the change. There's one thing in my system that needs to be corrected as it was not there before, but the kind folks to be are looking into resolving that. I would buy another one in a heartbeat based upon my experience so far. Ok gents, let's discuss.


----------



## optimaprime

this should be good come chime in i wanna here more about new toy that's out!


----------



## rexroadj

I will be at the "which processor" point soon....this is at the tops based on my needs/wants (love the eq despite what some may prefer).....Helix is #2 with RF363 #3.
If you dont mind me asking....what did you pay? I know retail was originally listed in the mid $4??'s...... Interested in everyone's findings. 

Thanks for starting the thread and offering input.....and as it comes in!


----------



## Brian_smith06

What do these cost anyway? If I remember correctly they were very reasonable?


----------



## nepl29

Msrp is $549. I have one but haven't installed it. I also a C-dsp on the way.


----------



## BigRed

Love mine. Never thought I would love parametric so much


----------



## Coppertone

Anyone experience any weak links in this chain yet ?


----------



## ErinH

to those that have this, would you be willing to provide me with the software so I can play around with it and see the features available? I can read specs, but using the GUI and actually getting to see how it works is something different. I looked on Zapco's site and don't see it available for download. If so, my email is hardisj at gmail dot com.


----------



## optimaprime

from what i understand from zapco you cant use gmail to get it. for what ever reason gmail wont work with it.


----------



## ErinH

they're probably talking about mailing an executable (.exe). Usually you rename the extension to another format like .doc and the person receiving it changes it back once downloaded. Same story for .zip. Been a while since I've had to do this so it may not work like that anymore if Google has figured out a way to recognize this, which I doubt. 

Or there's always rapidshare.


----------



## BigRed

I can email it Erin. I also did a short video on the other thread


----------



## Sonus

Mine just arrived. Haven't used it yet as I am building a bracket to mount it in my BMW E91.

Had a quick play around with the software and it's okay. Easy to use, but the graphics aren't all that great and the lack of screen resolution makes it a bit fiddly to use on my 13" laptop.

Really looking forward to getting it up and running


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> I can email it Erin. I also did a short video on the other thread


pm'd.

what thread did you post the video? I looked around quickly but didn't see it.


----------



## BigRed

The GUI is leaps and bounds better than the bit1 and actually works on a laptop without having to get rid of the bottom tool bar . Trying taking .5 off of the left side on the bit1....steady ......steady. Lol


----------



## nepl29

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1813718-post557.html


----------



## ErinH

First question, the increments of TA seem to be limited to 0.1ms (most DSPs now are 0.02ms). I can manually type in 0.01ms but I'm not sure if this is more of a glitch than an accurate representation if what is actually happening in the signal domain. I doubt it has this resolution but would expect 0.02ms. Has anyone verified the TA increment? Is it limited at 0.1ms?


----------



## optimaprime

ok cool i have tried to have john at zapco send me the old dc amp soft ware and i had to have it sent to my wifes yahoo account as it wont even send to my gmail.


----------



## Sonus

bikinpunk said:


> First question, the increments of TA seem to be limited to 0.1ms (most DSPs now are 0.02ms). I can manually type in 0.01ms but I'm not sure if this is more of a glitch than an accurate representation if what is actually happening in the signal domain. I doubt it has this resolution but would expect 0.02ms. Has anyone verified the TA increment? Is it limited at 0.1ms?


According to the manual it's supposed to have a resolution of 3mm.


----------



## BigRed

bikinpunk said:


> First question, the increments of TA seem to be limited to 0.1ms (most DSPs now are 0.02ms). I can manually type in 0.01ms but I'm not sure if this is more of a glitch than an accurate representation if what is actually happening in the signal domain. I doubt it has this resolution but would expect 0.02ms. Has anyone verified the TA increment? Is it limited at 0.1ms?


you can type in whatever figure you want, down to .01. but i don't hear a change with that resolution to my ears


----------



## Sonus

Am I doing things wrong or aren't the eq values free to choose? I put in 400hz for first band, then 800hz and when I try to input 1600hz for the third it defaults to 16hz only?

Also why can't I choose input channels 1/2 + 3/4 for output channels 5/6?

My stock amp sums the bass from all four channels from the stock HU and I'd like to retain the midbass ch5 and 6 and subwoofer ch7 and 8 for when I fade to the rear for when my son wants it crancked up


----------



## shooter92

BigRed said:


> The GUI is leaps and bounds better than the bit1 and actually works on a laptop without having to get rid of the bottom tool bar . Trying taking .5 off of the left side on the bit1....steady ......steady. Lol


How does it sound vs the bit1?


----------



## BigRed

there is nothing wrong with the bit1 tonally other than the quirky GUI and optical having pop issues when using it or trying to for that matter. overall the zapco is easier to use and has a larger band of amplitude that can be dealt with up or down eq wise if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## simplicityinsound

the gui is basically the same as the previous zapco gui, with some small changes in options. 

which is to say, very easy to use and very intuitive. 

Erin, i would love to see a side by side technical comparison of the Z8 Versus the DSP6, can you arrange that if i can find someone with a 6 to send you? that is my main concern moving forward getting back into the line again, is whether or not the drastic reduction in price is affecting performance.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound

*crickets*


----------



## Yankeesound

I am due to have my dsp6 installed in a few weeks. Maybe i will upgrade to the 8. gotta talk to my guy, lol.

Good thread here


----------



## Dillyyo

simplicityinsound said:


> the gui is basically the same as the previous zapco gui, with some small changes in options.
> 
> which is to say, very easy to use and very intuitive.
> 
> Erin, i would love to see a side by side technical comparison of the Z8 Versus the DSP6, can you arrange that if i can find someone with a 6 to send you? that is my main concern moving forward getting back into the line again, is whether or not the drastic reduction in price is affecting performance.
> 
> b


Erin-

I have my DSP-6 sitting here and before I sell it, it would be great to get a side by side comparison of the Z8 and the DSP 6. Putting the Z8 into my install and I was a little worried on any degradation of output moving from my full Symbalink system that was previously in there. 

Just let me know where I have to ship it and hopefully someone will donate a Z8. If you could get it done within a week I could ship both units to you for the testing.


----------



## ErinH

I wouldn't mind doing the test but it would probably take me a couple months before I could get to it. I'm stacked with all sorts of other commitments. Also, I don't have a dsp8 to test against. 

Truth be told, I think most of everything you'd want to know can be found by just playing around with the software.


----------



## Dillyyo

bikinpunk said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the test but it would probably take me a couple months before I could get to it. I'm stacked with all sorts of other commitments. Also, I don't have a dsp8 to test against.
> 
> Truth be told, I think most of everything you'd want to know can be found by just playing around with the software.


I could hold on and provide my DSP 6 for a couple of months, but the Z8 will be installed well before then and unavailable from me. I think what Bing was alluding to was a comparison that provided empirical data and possibly one in which that data could help define which unit has more of an advantage, qualitatively speaking.


----------



## BigRed

Bing wants to know is the cheaper price mean its a cheaper sounding processor.


----------



## simplicityinsound

yes, its not about the software as it is virtually identical.

my biggest worry is the price being so much lower, is there any disadvantages. 

but it may just come down to me ordering one to play with 

b


----------



## Dillyyo

BigRed said:


> Bing wants to know is the cheaper price mean its a cheaper sounding processor.


We should be able to get a good idea of that by having a subject matter expert give feedback on the internals of the Z8 in comparison with that of the DSP 6.


----------



## BigRed

Bing I tweaked with it extensively yesterday and I must say its pretty damn good. I have zero experience with the older zapco processor but it trumps the h800 in sound quality to my ears and has less floor noise just my .02. 

Call me if u want to discuss


----------



## jpswanberg

I have checked the new zapco products thread, and zapco's web site, but I can't find out if the remote for the Z8 is out yet?. Does anyone know? Thanx. JPS


----------



## Bayboy

Very interested in this over the other units. I didn't think there was a controller though..


----------



## JVD240

Bump. 

Interested to hear more impressions. 

Anyone know how us Canucks can acquire one of these?


----------



## Sonus

Can someone explain the difference between tuning TA and phase?

What are the advantages of having an adjustable phase as long as you've got TA?


----------



## ErinH

Can one of you guys tell me the dimensions of the dsp8?

edit: it's on their site. duhhhhhh.


----------



## Sonus

It's 222mm wide, 180mm deep and 57mm tall.

Including the RCAs female connectors it is 186mm deep and including the mounting feet it is 252mm wide.

Hope that might help someone


----------



## bbfoto

^Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Golden Ear

Very curious about this dsp. Sub'd


----------



## preston

CAn you save multiple setups with this DSP ? 

Also this might be a dumb question given the normal ablities of these things, but I do get confused as some of these do things different ways, but I want to run L+R or L-R mono rear fill (bandpassed) as described in other posts. Is this possible ? 

IOW, I'd like to run the normal F/R/Sub cables to the box, and output Hi/Lo front signals, rear summed bandpassed mono signal, and sub signal, and have the option for a midrange signal up front as well. THat's 8 channels out, but my concern is over being able to sum and subtract input channels to create output channels.


----------



## Sonus

The new remote has four presets so should be able to store different ones.

I'm also doing rear fill with my Z8, but will only limit band width with it and then sum at the amp output. Haven't found anything in the software that will sum the rear fill.


----------



## [email protected]

Sonus said:


> The new remote has four presets so should be able to store different ones.
> 
> I'm also doing rear fill with my Z8, but will only limit band width with it and then sum at the amp output. Haven't found anything in the software that will sum the rear fill.


Are you using the remote?
Could you post up the dimensions of it?


----------



## Sonus

[email protected] said:


> Are you using the remote?
> Could you post up the dimensions of it?


No sorry, haven't even got my DSP-Z8 installed yet. There are pics and dimensions in the http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/126525-zapco-new-product-lines-21.html thread.

It's also mentioned in the DSP-Z8 manuall


----------



## Jfreak

I should have my z8r by the weekend, I'll let you know as soon as I get it.


----------



## preston

I assume that manual is paper only. If there is an electronic copy or download, I'd sure like to read it.


----------



## Jfreak

It comes on a cd with the DSP, no hard copy.


----------



## rich20730

Sonus said:


> Am I doing things wrong or aren't the eq values free to choose? I put in 400hz for first band, then 800hz and when I try to input 1600hz for the third it defaults to 16hz only?


You probably figured this out already, but in case you were still wondering. You can choose any EQ value. I'm using the DC reference amps and I had this issue too. It's kind of like the "auto correct" function when you're typing on your iPhone. If you type in 160hz or 1600hz etc. it will automatically fill in 16000hz. All you need to do is hit back space and hit enter and that should fix it. Sometimes you have to do it twice. If you want to avoid it altogether you can just type in non-round numbers like 1601hz or 1599hz.


----------



## goodstuff

How do you guys like the sound of this unit? Is it transparent?


----------



## BigRed

I'm liking it a lot


----------



## optimaprime

More info needed in this as I am curious how others like it . But big red view ways heavy on mine


----------



## BigRed

I'm getting results that I'm very pleased with, beyond what I was ever able to do before. Once you get past the learning curve of the parametric and how it affects response, its butter.


----------



## rexroadj

BigRed said:


> I'm getting results that I'm very pleased with, beyond what I was ever able to do before. Once you get past the learning curve of the parametric and how it affects response, its butter.


The parametric on this is what sold me most! Glad to hear its working out....I will likely order mine in the next few weeks!


----------



## robert_wrath

How's the new Z-8 Remote working out?


----------



## BigRed

The remote is great. It's nothing fancy. I don't think it was designed to awe the crowd with looks but it is very functional. 4 presets and the ability to switch sources It takes about 3 seconds between presets to change. I have still not tried the optical input yet


----------



## Sonus

rich20730 said:


> You probably figured this out already, but in case you were still wondering. You can choose any EQ value. I'm using the DC reference amps and I had this issue too. It's kind of like the "auto correct" function when you're typing on your iPhone. If you type in 160hz or 1600hz etc. it will automatically fill in 16000hz. All you need to do is hit back space and hit enter and that should fix it. Sometimes you have to do it twice. If you want to avoid it altogether you can just type in non-round numbers like 1601hz or 1599hz.


Thanks


----------



## Rainier

Is this the DSP to buy? For the price it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## robert_wrath

Rainier said:


> Is this the DSP to buy? For the price it seems like a no brainer.


Truly is the unit to purchase. Bourne Supremacy Value per Dollar.


----------



## Golden Ear

Will let you know next week


----------



## Rainier

I can't find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## robert_wrath

Which state do you reside?


----------



## Rainier

I live in the Chicagoland area of Illinois


----------



## preston

My local dealer in Seattle looked into it and said the next run would be available in April and he could put me on the list. you know what that means ha ha). He wouldn't commit to a price but after I mentioned mid $400's he indicated he would be somewhere in that range. I ended up going a different direction but I thought I would throw that info out there for you. I could not find any for sale either except by calling up an authorized dealer.


----------



## robert_wrath

You guys missed one not too long ago:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/145472-fs-zapco-dsp-z8-bnib.html


----------



## Rainier

10 band parametric eq of the DSP Z8 or the 31 graphic of the other guys. Go


----------



## goodstuff

DONT FLAME ME but is this unit based on the minidsp? 
Just curious.
Someone told me they thought it might be.


----------



## Golden Ear

I chose the z8


----------



## Rainier

Golden Ear said:


> I chose the z8


and...


----------



## bbfoto

Rainier said:


> 10 band parametric eq of the DSP Z8 or the 31 graphic of the other guys. Go


If you have 10 bands of Parametric EQ available on each output channel, and independent Left & Right, then Parametric is preferred over a 31-band Graphic all day, every day!


----------



## Golden Ear

bbfoto said:


> If you have 10 bands of Parametric EQ available on each output channel, and independent Left & Right, then Parametric is preferred over a 31-band Graphic all day, every day!


This


----------



## simplicityinsound

i will get a good evaluation of the system today i hope.

as for parametric vs graphic, oh yeah parametric every day. i am used to the 31 band parametric nowadays, but not too long ago, i was using the 10 band parametric on the zapco dsps all day long, so it should be like going back home 

though i would say, on something that is an ultrawidebander, having 31 bands of parametric is nice...last time i tuned a XR duo with zapco, i ran out of bands on that channel hehe


----------



## BigRed

U can stack channels on the z8 for the widebander and get 20 channels. Lol


----------



## bbfoto

^Didn't realize that! NICE!


----------



## goodstuff

simplicityinsound said:


> i will get a good evaluation of the system today i hope.
> 
> as for parametric vs graphic, oh yeah parametric every day. i am used to the 31 band parametric nowadays, but not too long ago, i was using the 10 band parametric on the zapco dsps all day long, so it should be like going back home
> 
> though i would say, on something that is an ultrawidebander, having 31 bands of parametric is nice...last time i tuned a XR duo with zapco, i ran out of bands on that channel hehe


Bump. What did you think?


----------



## goodstuff

Anyone have a link to the manual for this unit?


----------



## Jfreak

I'll see if I can make a copy off the disk and post it.


----------



## goodstuff

Jfreak said:


> I'll see if I can make a copy off the disk and post it.


Much obliged.


----------



## Jfreak

Here's the manual that came with mine


----------



## goodstuff

Jfreak said:


> Here's the manual that came with mine


YTMND.


----------



## teldzc1

Just spoke with a dealer who said they're getting in end of this week or next week. Given that it's Thursday, I'm guessing next. Any comments on performance compared to the dsp6?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodstuff

Can someone explain the signal routing on the gui? Maybe a quick lesson in some of the more cryptic options? Also I have 2 I/o cords, one is white the other is black, which one came with the remote and which came with the unit? I was not paying attention when I took them out of the box. Can I use a longer usb cable? Do I need to do anything with the dip switches if I am just using the dsp and remote controller? Do the settings save automatically? One more....I used a 5 amp fuse on the pos lead, could not find anything about it in the manual, not sure if that is correct size. Thank you.


----------



## Jfreak

White one comes with the remote. Not sure about fusing or the GUI as I haven't installed mine yet.


----------



## BigRed

Don't do anything with the dip switches. U have to save thru the laptop to presets. The remote will allow u to change the presets 5 amps should be fine


----------



## goodstuff

BigRed said:


> Don't do anything with the dip switches. U have to save thru the laptop to presets. The remote will allow u to change the presets 5 amps should be fine


I havn't ran the software live yet only demo. Do I have to choose the node under dsp-z8 everytime or what is that about? Thanks for the help. About to fire it up.


----------



## teldzc1

Any info about the internals? Are the DAC and DSP chips upgraded over the dsp6? Anyone know what kind of dacs? 

How about input and output stages? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigRed

I have an internal pic I can post later. at work right now.


----------



## Dillyyo

Rainier said:


> 10 band parametric eq of the DSP Z8 or the 31 graphic of the other guys. Go


It's 10 bands per channel. That gives you 80 bands of parametric EQ'ing for a standard 4 way system. I believe the DSP6 and DSP Z8 have been the best DSPs on the market. The only thing that sucked about the DSP6 was the lack of ch 7 & 8.


----------



## Dillyyo

teldzc1 said:


> Any info about the internals? Are the DAC and DSP chips upgraded over the dsp6? Anyone know what kind of dacs?
> 
> How about input and output stages?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


From my experience it seems like sensitivity is less with the Z8. It's either that or my OEM balanced signal, which was spliced into a Symbilink cable and fed into the DSP 6, were giving a higher voltage compared to what is being delivered via the spliced RCAs going into the Z8. With that said, the sound is excellent and the variability in options is all you need. 

Would be sick if they would develop an RTA with impulse response and noise generator to piggy back or fully incorporated with the Z8/DC software.


----------



## BigRed

Dilly, where is your input gain number at on 1/2?


----------



## goodstuff

UGG. I don't like it....yet.


----------



## bbfoto

Dillyyo said:


> From my experience it seems like sensitivity is less with the Z8. It's either that or my OEM balanced signal, which was spliced into a Symbilink cable and fed into the DSP 6, were giving a higher voltage compared to what is being delivered via the spliced RCAs going into the Z8. With that said, the sound is excellent and the variability in options is all you need.


That makes sense. By design, balanced connections give you about twice the output voltage (as compared to using unbalanced RCAs) because the signal carried on each of the wires is summed (combined) at the receiver end, which is also why any noise that was picked up on the wires is cancelled out.


----------



## teldzc1

I really like my dsp6 but I think it's dying a slow death. Works some days, doesn't on others. Weird noises come out of the left channel tweeter...

Not sure if the dsp8 represents a big upgrade over the 6 in sound. Functionality seems to be the same (except for extra channels) add the 6 which I love.


----------



## Dillyyo

BigRed said:


> Dilly, where is your input gain number at on 1/2?


All of my channels are the voltage step right before the most sensitive; I think like ~.600 volts. Haven't messed with my system in weeks, but planning to put sensitivity at the lowest voltage value, which is like ~.500 volts. 

Why did you ask?


----------



## BigRed

That number should be Lowe than default. That is why I asked. You are using high level input ?


----------



## goodstuff

Most of the issues I had were from the way I was loading the software and preset file. It seems like it has to be loaded the exact same way every time or you end up with all crossovers off at startup. The manual is a TOTAL piece of ****.
Tell me again what kind of transistors you used instead of a step by step setup guide for this device. And thank you Diyma for the password, which again is not even mentioned in the manual. The other issue is I am using a Clarion Drz as my source and for some reason I can't get the highs to come on when I am in direct mode, which is the only mode where the crossovers are able to be fully defeated.


----------



## BigRed

I use a drz. Make sure you are using the correct RCA out. Front or rear should be used


----------



## goodstuff

BigRed said:


> I use a drz. Make sure you are using the correct RCA out. Front or rear should be used


Thanks for all your help man. Good to know someone else is running it with the drz....So it can be done. Do I only need to feed it one set of rca's? Thinking I would I use the input selector at the bottom? I am running a two way.


----------



## BigRed

Yeah, I only use on set. Front out. My buddy used the wrong set of RCA's and he had issues. U have to make sure when u go thru the menu that it is truly on direct with the drz


----------



## goodstuff

BigRed said:


> Yeah, I only use on set. Front out. My buddy used the wrong set of RCA's and he had issues. U have to make sure when u go thru the menu that it is truly on direct with the drz


Thanks I think I should be able to get it right tonight. Three nights installing, three nights setting up....Lets get tuning already.


----------



## Dillyyo

bbfoto said:


> That makes sense. By design, balanced connections give you about twice the output voltage (as compared to using unbalanced RCAs) because the signal carried on each of the wires is summed (combined) at the receiver end, which is also why any noise that was picked up on the wires is cancelled out.


That was my thought too, but I was hoping that the Faux balanced RCA inputs that Zapco and others implement would somehow still provide this summation of signal voltage. I guess not


----------



## Dillyyo

BigRed said:


> That number should be Lowe than default. That is why I asked. You are using high level input ?


It's definitely lower than default. Attenuate is clicked on "0db" which brings the sensitivity scale to it's most sensitive range (3.155V - 0.500V). Looking at the UI now, I think I have sensitivity at 2 clicks north of max sensitivity (0.629V). 

I'm running a differentially balanced OEM signal which provides between 1 and 2V of signal at maximum output. Right around a 4:1 gain overlap. As bbfoto stated, I think my perceivable difference is coming from comparing it to my DSP6, which was likely getting around 4V of incoming signal.


----------



## goodstuff

BigRed said:


> Dilly, where is your input gain number at on 1/2?


Where is yours Red? I have mine at 5 right now.


----------



## BigRed

1.4


----------



## goodstuff

BigRed said:


> 1.4


I finally got mine to save on a regular basis. I shut the h/u and ignition off after I save but before I close the software. It is also moving my t/a from 1.30 to 1.29 and I can't figure out why. I thought about setting it to 1.31 so when I came back it would be at 1.30....kind of scary though if it is gonna do that with tweeter settings......


----------



## ssblitz

I just got done installing one, but I have a question regarding the input channel sensitivity values. If my HU outputs 4 volts max, should I be entering close to 4V for channel sensitivity? I am not sure what these values refer to. Thanks for your guys input.


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D.

Have you guys been able to maintain a subwoofer volume on the fly thru one set of separate inputs? I have the zr8 controller so I'm aware of presets, but I purchased an drc controller(a wasted purchase I see) before the z8r. Surprised zapco doen't update their mauals and provide better info to the consumer especially if you start w/the base model dsp6 that came prior. Just update to correct specs for the z8. :mean: Thanks for any info fellow audio nuts.


----------



## goodstuff

S.A.-K.I.D. said:


> Have you guys been able to maintain a subwoofer volume on the fly thru one set of separate inputs? I have the zr8 controller so I'm aware of presets, but I purchased an drc controller(a wasted purchase I see) before the z8r. Surprised zapco doen't update their mauals and provide better info to the consumer especially if you start w/the base model dsp6 that came prior. Just update to correct specs for the z8. :mean: Thanks for any info fellow audio nuts.


What do you mean by mantain? As in it moves the settings?


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D.

goodstuff said:


> What do you mean by mantain? As in it moves the settings?


No system installed at present time. As if your using a dead head unit w/front, rear, sub-out(non fading) analog outputs, can you still control sub volume seperate thru z8? That was probably self explanatory now that I clairfied(just maintain seperate outputs to inputs), but it leads to another question. I plan to use an old sony es c90 unit which doesn't have that damn optical adaptor, that sony could have provided for the cost of such a unit, old news I know. Say if I mod the head unit to use a standard toslink to run to z8 optic input, would I still have control thru the hu to vary sub volume on the fly? If not to that situation, I guess I could just set different levels to z8s presets. Hope that's clear as mud. I'm always brainstorming/researching, & sketching ideas, before I move forward w/my stockpile of equipment.


----------



## bbfoto

S.A.-K.I.D. said:


> I plan to use an old sony es c90 unit which doesn't have that damn optical adaptor, that sony could have provided for the cost of such a unit, old news I know. Say if I mod the head unit to use a standard toslink to run to z8 optic input, would I still have control thru the hu to vary sub volume on the fly? If not to that situation, I guess I could just set different levels to z8s presets. Hope that's clear as mud. I'm always brainstorming/researching, & sketching ideas, before I move forward w/my stockpile of equipment.


No. If you use the Toslink Optical Digital output from the CDX-C90 Head Unit to the Toslink input on the DSP-Z8, you cannot control the Subwoofer Volume independently by using the Head Unit's subwoofer level. You will have to use the DSP-Z8 Remote Controller to control the subwoofer level.

EDIT: Best to do what EditTim says in the post below.


----------



## EditTim

S.A.-K.I.D. said:


> No system installed at present time. As if your using a dead head unit w/front, rear, sub-out(non fading) analog outputs, can you still control sub volume seperate thru z8? That was probably self explanatory now that I clairfied(just maintain seperate outputs to inputs), but it leads to another question. I plan to use an old sony es c90 unit which doesn't have that damn optical adaptor, that sony could have provided for the cost of such a unit, old news I know. Say if I mod the head unit to use a standard toslink to run to z8 optic input, would I still have control thru the hu to vary sub volume on the fly? If not to that situation, I guess I could just set different levels to z8s presets. Hope that's clear as mud. I'm always brainstorming/researching, & sketching ideas, before I move forward w/my stockpile of equipment.


The DSPz-8 sends an analog signal to the sub amp, which can then be attenuated by a remote... either one that came with the sub amp, or an aftermarket bass remote knob installed between the DSP and the sub amp via rca's...


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D.

Thanks for the info peoples. Fully overstand the info about analog control, just not sure of how the Z8r controller truly functions. Overstand the presets, auxiliary selection control, & volume in/out level control. I see that as controlling the entire signals levels out not independent.

I'm use to same brand hu w/same brand dsp and controlling sub volume seperate on the fly, for ex: Sony ES heads w/210eq, Dex p9 w/Deq p9(never installed, bench powered, & didn't like the lack of independent volume control of sub. Your just stuck w/setting levels & recalling thru prests.) 

Current amplifiers I have that will be used for sub duty are Xtant 6.1, in which I didn't grab remote level controller way back then, & probably one of my old PPI Arts .2 (would like to clean up thermal paste & caps replaced first. May be awhile though, several to go thru:mean. So xtant 1.1i's w/6.1 for a system or ppi a404.2(x2 for vertical bi/tri-amping) w/a600.2(could settle w/a300.2). Choices.


----------



## Boogaloo

teldzc1 said:


> I really like my dsp6 but I think it's dying a slow death. Works some days, doesn't on others. Weird noises come out of the left channel tweeter...


Had the same issue with (what I thought was) my DSP6. Even replaced tweeters on 3 separate occasions chasing the dragon. Turns out, it was a sticky gain control knob on the 4 channel (Zapco) amp that I use for mids and tweets. Once I figured that out, the system came back to life and sounds amazing again. I was literally pulling fuzz out of my bald head trying to figure it out.

Seems like the DSP6 is very sensitive to input level in my system. I was running the gains at virtually zero, and at that level, there was not enough signal making it thru and it sounded like the left tweeter was dying.

I am running a 3 amp system, all Zapco, and the DSP6. Old school made in America Reference amps. Symbilink on every channel. The only downside to my system, and I got over it a long time ago, is that I have to control the sub from the head unit since I only have 6 channels and I run a 3 way active set up.

So, mid-bass, mids, tweets all controlled through the DSP6 and the sub (attenuation) is handled by the head unit. It actually works really well for what I listen to. 

This was all a DIY install, and my very first ever, but I still love it and it sounds bad ass...

Here is a link to the original build thread.. This thing still rocks hard, and I will be a Zapco fan forever. 

My Forester Build



The DSP-Z8 has me thinking I could update the system and get sub control, but I don't want to redo everything and run RCA's everywhere and ditch Symbilink... That would be a challenge.


----------



## Golden Ear

Does anyone know why Zapco did away with symbilink?


----------



## robert_wrath

Golden Ear said:


> Does anyone know why Zapco did away with symbilink?


Licensing & Royalties is likely answer.


----------



## Golden Ear

robert_wrath said:


> Licensing & Royalties is likely answer.


Was it a separate company or do you mean royalties to the inventor?


----------



## robert_wrath

Golden Ear said:


> Was it a separate company or do you mean *royalties to the inventor*?


Yep, Bob Zeff.


----------



## Golden Ear

robert_wrath said:


> Yep, Bob Zeff.


That makes sense. Is he still with Arc Audio or was that just some consulting work he did for them?


----------



## robert_wrath

Golden Ear said:


> That makes sense. *Is he still with Arc Audio or was that just some consulting work he did for them?*


Couldn't confirm his current relationship with Arc Audio.


----------



## teldzc1

Boogaloo - Thanks for the tip. I'll try that. Actually finding that some of my issues were not dsp6 related. I still have the channel issue, but I think it may be the amp.


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

So, does the old DRC not work with the DSP-Z8? If so that's kind of annoying as I was considering the DSP-Z8 and RF 3sixty.3 and leaning towards the Z8 because I have the old DRC with my DSP6, but if the DRC doesn't work with the Z8 and I would have to buy a separate remote I may as well go with the 3sixty.3.


----------



## Lateralis

Hi guys I need some help. Wasn't sure where to ask this so I figured I start here.

Here's what I'm working with. Pioneer 80PRS, Zapco DSP Z8, Zapco 150.6, Zapco STD-2, and an Alpine PDX M-12. Front and Rear from the Pioneer go to the Z8, Sub ch goes to the Alpine. CH5/6 of the DSP's input are open. I'm trying to run 3 way active in the front, rear fill, and 2 subs. 

This is my issue. In the Z8 program on my laptop, I can't do anything. As in muting channels, or hear any changes in crossover points, time delay, squat. The program does see the Z8 in the com link but that's about it. I've tried saving settings turning it on and off whatever I cant get it to do anything. Right now the tweeters, mid ranges, and rear doors are producing sound. The mid bass's aren't producing anything other than amplifier noise if I crank up the gain. I currently don't have the subs hooked up. 

Am I missing something simple here? From what I understood from the manual you just hook up the DSP to you computer then plug and chug.


----------



## BigRed

Did you log in? The password is Zapco with a capital Z. Look at the top to do so


----------



## Lateralis

I actually found a something about that last night. I can log into the dsp and mess with things now. When I go to save the settings though, I get a connection error and it disconnects from the dsp. It saves the settings on it but when I log back into it I can't recall any of the settings on the z8 and it resets everything... Weird...


----------



## Lateralis

Well, I was able to cycle the program a couple of times and is saves now.

Got another question though. So input sensitivity. I've noticed that say you have in 1/2 sensitivity set for ch 1/2. Now if you have any other channel using in 1/2 , like ch 3/4, you can't change the sensitivity on it that channel with any change in volume. 0.5 sounds the same as 22.33. Is this normal?


----------



## Dubstep

Whats up fellas, 
I need to know if this will take balanced input's? Id like to Keep the signal from my Denon Z1 which is balanced all the way through the system if I can. Or can anyone rec a DSP that has the balanced inputs? I make my own cable's out of silver wire so mating up isnt a problem.. The convenience of the RJ45 connector, having 2 channels per connector. Plus I already bought some really good copper gold plated RJ45 connectors and the punch down pliers for 50 bucks lol so Id like to keep using them..

SO what do we have to choose from? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bienz

Somebody help...
I use Zapco DSP-Z8 with Zapco Power Amp i450 and ST5X to drive 2HF, 2MF, 2LF, 2(Rear) + 1 Sub.
All DC connected, without x-over.
Problem happened if I switch the ignition to "on" (before start), and the system will power-up and working normally.
BUT... If I start the engine, the HF and MF speaker popping a very loud sound.. and after 2-3 times like this happened, my MF speaker broken.
Any suggestion to prevent loud popping when I start the engine from stable "On" condition.. (i.e. you park somewhere, and listen to the music without engine running, and suddenly want to start the engine)

thank you
B/


----------

